

Ask HN: I'm non-technical, is Dev BootCamp a good idea? - tswartz

I'm interested in product management, but I don't have a technical background. I came across Dev Bootcamp and I think its a good way to get the technical exposure. Any feedback from someone that is in product management?
======
OafTobark
1\. I know a few people who are in PM roles, some who've been a PM at multiple
companies including startups and corporations alike that are non-technical.
Being technical certainly helps but there are roles there that exist for non-
technical folks as well. (These are in Silicon Valley/SF)

2\. Base on people I know that have went through DevBootcamp, its certainly a
good introduction if you have an interest in programming. But from what I've
seen, people who graduate (that I know) while can code, still need quite a bit
of help. I guess if the goal is to be a PM where you aren't writing code if
that is a requirement, it would be a good fit.

~~~
tswartz
Thanks for the feedback. I am looking more for an introduction to programming
so perhaps Dev Bootcamp does make sense. I feel that it can't hurt to have a
general understanding of coding when trying to get a role as a PM.

------
SEJeff
If you go in with the goal of not learning to code, you will be very
disappointed. If you go in with an open mind, you'll likely learn a thing or
two.

